# Mac & Cheese in MES 40



## tropics (Jun 1, 2015)

Did some Mac & Cheese 

Ingredients
           mix

 1 stick butter
 pinch garlic salt
 2 Tbs  all purpose flour 
sauteed together  

  3 c milk   room temp

 1 lb box Cavatappi 
 Large pot of water 1 Tbs salt Raging Boil
 a few bullion cubes

 1 8 oz cream cheese room temp 
 1 cup each Monteray Jack, monteray Jack W/Halapinos
 1 cup Colby, sharp Chedar Shreaded 

                         Directions

  Boil pasta for 5 min. drain and rince with hot water, dump into a large bowl,
 add cream cheese in large pieces add sautee mix, milk, mix well add 3 cups of
 the cheese mixing as you add. the remaining 1 C cheese save for the top.

 Place into a 9 x 13 alluminum pan cover with cheese.

 Pre heat smoker to 225* cook for 1 hr then increase the temp to 260 for 15 min
 to crisp an brown the top.

Butter and flour GS



Milk



Pasta Cheese didn't have the Jalapeno 


All shredded and mixed I added some Bacon to the top



Smoked in my MES 40 with Apple Pellets in AMNPS



Cut to serve



Plated



Thats not enough LOL



Tasty and filling 

Thanks for looking


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks great.

One tip, I have always read that you don't rinse pasta as this washes away the starch and the starch is crucial to getting the sauce to adhere to the pasta. I might be wrong but it seems to work for me.


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks good, Tropics.  I always rinse my pasta with cold water to stop the cooking process.  The first time I did mac and cheese I rinsed with hot water and it was a little overcooked for my taste.  I also like to add a dusting of Jeff's rub under the top layer of shredded cheese.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 1, 2015)

I am gonna try this.

I need a good Mac n cheese recipe.


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Looks great.
> 
> One tip, I have always read that you don't rinse pasta as this washes away the starch and the starch is crucial to getting the sauce to adhere to the pasta. I might be wrong but it seems to work for me.


That is true except I am looking to get rid of it,in this case makes the M&C to thick.


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2015)

hamrhead1971 said:


> Looks good, Tropics. I always rinse my pasta with cold water to stop the cooking process. The first time I did mac and cheese I rinsed with hot water and it was a little overcooked for my taste. I also like to add a dusting of Jeff's rub under the top layer of shredded cheese.


the 5 minute boil and having every thing ready makes this work.


----------



## tropics (Jun 1, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I am gonna try this.
> 
> I need a good Mac n cheese recipe.


It comes out real good, I don't think I will put BBB on top any more to smoky


----------



## bmaddox (Jun 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> That is true except I am looking to get rid of it,in this case makes the M&C to thick.


That makes sense. I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## blat (Jul 9, 2015)

I don't remember where this recipe came from so I can't give the author credit, but is an excellent side.  I don't necessarily notice squash taste, but is very smooth and creamy. Also a plus, get a little veggie with your Mac and cheese.






3 cups cubed peeled butternut squash (about 1 [1-pound] squash)
1 1/4 cups fat-free, lower-sodium chicken broth
1 1/2 cups fat-free milk
2 garlic cloves, peeled
2 tablespoons plain fat-free Greek yogurt
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1 1/4 cups (5 ounces) shredded GruyÃ¨re cheese
1 cup (4 ounces) grated pecorino Romano cheese
1/4 cup (1 ounce) finely grated fresh Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, divided
1 pound uncooked cavatappi
Cooking spray
1 teaspoon olive oil
1/2 cup panko (Japanese breadcrumbs)
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 375Â°.

2. Combine squash, broth, milk, and garlic in a medium saucepan; bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to medium, and simmer until squash is tender when pierced with a fork, about 25 minutes. Remove from heat.

3. Place the hot squash mixture in a blender. Add salt, pepper, and Greek yogurt. Remove the center piece of blender lid (to allow steam to escape); secure blender lid on blender. Place a clean towel over opening in blender lid (to avoid splatters). Blend until smooth. Place blended squash mixture in a bowl; stir in GruyÃ¨re, pecorino Romano, and 2 tablespoons Parmigiano-Reggiano. Stir until combined.

4. Cook pasta according to package directions, omitting salt and fat; drain well. Add pasta to squash mixture, and stir until combined. Spread mixture evenly into a 13 x 9-inch glass or ceramic baking dish coated with cooking spray.

5. Heat oil in a medium skillet over medium heat. Add panko, and cook for 2 minutes or until golden brown. Remove from heat; stir in remaining 2 tablespoons Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese. Sprinkle evenly over the hot pasta mixture. Lightly coat topping with cooking spray.

6. Bake at 375Â° for 25 minutes or until bubbly. Sprinkle with parsley, and serve immediately.

Note:maybe use cream cheese instead of greek yogurt, maybe a little mustard.


----------

